# PubMed- Transient Gastric Irritation in the Neonatal Rats Leads to Changes in Hypothalamic CRF Expression, Depression- and Anxiety-Like Behavior as Ad



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]
*Transient Gastric Irritation in the Neonatal Rats Leads to Changes in Hypothalamic CRF Expression, Depression- and Anxiety-Like Behavior as Adults.*

PLoS One. 2011;6(5):e19498

Authors: Liu L, Li Q, Sapolsky R, Liao M, Mehta K, Bhargava A, Pasricha PJ

A disturbance of the brain-gut axis is a prominent feature in functional bowel disorders (such as irritable bowel syndrome and functional dyspepsia) and psychological abnormalities are often implicated in their pathogenesis. We hypothesized that psychological morbidity in these conditions may result from gastrointestinal problems, rather than causing them.

PMID: 21589865 [PubMed - in process]

View the full article


----------

